# 99 f350 v10 with broken off dip stick



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

I just bought a 99 f350 4x4 with plow and looking through it i went to check the oil and couldn't find the dip stick. well when buying it got it for a good price so i took it with the dip stick broken off and now I'm being told the only way to fix is dropping the pan witch means dis mounting part of the engine can anyone help with this the dealer told me 1200 and another guy told me 900???????????????HELP


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Find a good mechanic that can get the piece out. Ive gotten them out with heat and an extractor bit.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't know how the dip stick tube is mounted, but is there any way to just remove the dip stick tube? The dipstick is still in there somewhere.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

The housing broke off at the block. I have the dipstick out but it is leaking oil out the hole and will get water and crud inside plowing so I need to replace housing


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Like I said ive gotten out the ones that came in rotted off off. There is usually a 4 in piece that remains in there you neeed to get it out in order to install a new tube. Not a big deal.Just need a little skill.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

If you cant get it out, goop it closed, drain the oil, add 7 qrts of fresh and add another qrt around 2500 miles and change again at 5k. O.k.... Thats bad advice, take it in and have it done correctly, spend the money you saved when you bought the truck to make it a good deal. I too think you should be able to extract it with an e-z out and some heat.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

They'll come out like someone said there's a few inch peice left in the block. Where it makes the block it should have like a notch. I use extractor bits or sometimes get lucky and get a chisel between the block and rolled peice of the dipstick 

New dipstick tube is. 2 pieces btw I believe. It's easy for someone to do that knows what they're doing. 

And check the trans tube too they like to rot


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

tie the broken off piece to a spark plug, it'll come out eventually! Thumbs Up


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Holland;1495860 said:


> tie the broken off piece to a spark plug, it'll come out eventually! Thumbs Up


Now thats funny:laughing::laughing:


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

I decided to cap it and check for now by monitoring after several oil changes. What goes in verse what comes out. What do you think?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

It's really not that hard of a project. What if the "cap"comes off?


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

I found a local shop to do it for 200 so I'm happy I will let you no how it goes. Thanks to all you guys for the help


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

its held in by an o-ring it pops out and you pop the new one in


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

and if that doesnt work....



1) Kobalt 4-Piece Hook and Pick Set * Item #: 239658 * Model #: 324621N (lowes)
2) Dremel Flex-Shaft Attachment* Item #: 94685* Model #: 225-01 (lowes)
3) dremel to fit flex shaft( I had one, a 345) (lowes)
4) Dremel 3/8" Aluminum Oxide Grinding Stone* Item #: 94729* Model #: 952(lowes)
5) Digital Inspection Camera Item # 67979 Manufacturer: Cen-Tech (harbor freight)
6) guide wire for drop ceiling, about 3 feet
7) foam ear plug
8) flexible magnet stick
9) 12 inch 3/8" ratchet extension 
10) craftsman awl
11) Harbor freight has long pipe cleaners the size of largest oil tube

buy a new tube so you can see what it looks like. you will see it is tapered at the end. THE HOLE IN THE BLOCK WAS THE SIZE OF THE LARGER PART OF TUBE ALL THE WAY THROUGH ON MINE!

First thing is to remove tire/ remove plastic wheel well, be careful of the plastic push buttons holding wires on engine compartment side./use camera down through the exhaust manifold, behind the engine mount and look for the hole. Reach around the engine mount that holds oil filter( you need small hands like mine, this is a very tight spot). push ear plug in the hole. this will stop things from dropping in. use flex dremel with grind wheel to grind the top of tube off.you can now see the seam between tube and block with the camera. use a drywall screw to remove ear plug.DRAIN OIL AND LEAVE BOLT OUT. side guide wire through tube and down to bottom of oil pan. use small piece of wire to snake it out of drain hole. use awl and place it in seam between tube and the block and tap it down folding tube in a LITTLE.you should have to do this at 4 or 5 locations or so around hole.I had to use a 1 foot piece of3/4" rigid pipe to tap it because of the little room between manifold and mount.spray with pb buster spray heavily and leave overnight, spray again and again.now use straight awl from Kobalt kit. do the same as awl, but this time use 1 foot 3/8 ratchet extension through the exhaust manifold and place on top of Kobalt awl, hold ext on awl with one hand and use hammer to tap the extension from the top down a little more then the first time carefully, don't break it. move it to different spots between tube and block. you should have to do this at four locations or so. It may side down into pan, if not try taping kobalt awl around again, then you could use a screw driver to tap it down into the pan, it will slide down the wire and can be guided out on wire. use Harbor freight long pipe cleaner to clean hole.

I over filled oil, DO NOT START ENGINE and changed OIL AGAIN.I did this to get any debris out.
Good luck!


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

I took it in today. They ended up cutting a hole in the oil pan and stuck a rod up to the back side of the dipstick housing and popped out the broken piece and welded the pan back together. 1200 plus job by ford dealer turned into 140 dollar job by a private shop. All is good


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

goodlivin33;1498140 said:


> I took it in today. They ended up cutting a hole in the oil pan and stuck a rod up to the back side of the dipstick housing and popped out the broken piece and welded the pan back together. 1200 plus job by ford dealer turned into 140 dollar job by a private shop. All is good


How did they get a good weld on an oil pan with oil in it.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

let it drain i guess... i looked under it and looked at the weld and it seemed solid i guess time will tell...i don't no though im not a welder...no she's ready for snow i hope....but as they say " life is what happens when you're busy making plans"


----------

